# Mapping Resources > Mapmaking Requests > [Paid] Looking for Cartographer for World Map

## TabletopKarl

Hi guys, 

I'm in need of a cartographer for an upcoming fantasy project I have in the works, and I'm looking especially for someone that can produce a professional quality digital map for publication in books that has a unique and arresting style. You can find some more relevant information below about the project and what I'm looking for. The price for the project is negotiable, so please feel free to get in touch!

- The map needs to be A2 size.
- I'd be looking for a serious style, similar to the Game of Thrones Maps, something that feels real. If you get in touch I can send samples!
- It needs to be in color
- As it's going to be published in a book I'd need the commercial rights
- I want to try and get the map finished by the end of the year, but that is also negotiable.

This map is based upon a map I have already created that I'm trying to upgrade to a more professional quality, I can send you that map once you get in touch. It is a large world map.

If anyone is interested, please send some samples of your work to '5511retro@gmail.com' and I can give you more information about the project and send you the sample map!

Thanks!

----------


## TheDwarf

Hi Karl!
Very interested in your project. I just send you and email with links to my porfolio where you can see different styles of maps.

Cheers!

----------


## vb.maps

Hello, Karl!

i send your email with my portfolio.

Thanks!

----------


## Wired

You've got mail!  :Smile:

----------

